
Show HN: Everee – a crowd-sourced bucket list for completionists - jrobins
https://www.everee.io/login
======
avitzurel
Few things

1\. What do you want me to do when I hit that page? Just randomly browse
around until I find something?

2\. It is very unclear what the product is for and why do you expect it to
stick. I think for a product like this to stick you will have a very hard time
explaining the benefits.

3\. Considering this is for "completionists", every list I see is basically
empty. Not a great motivator.

There was a similar startup a little while ago:
[https://angel.co/complete](https://angel.co/complete)

~~~
jrobins
Thank you for the feedback! That's really helpful. I will think about the best
way to address them. Especially number two - I am not super sure how to deal
with that.

------
switchabit
i love todo list tutorials too

